# Algen oder Mulm



## b**star (5. März 2014)

Hallo sehr geehrtes Forum,


ich habe  folgende "Ablagerungen", vor allem am Rand.
Sind das Algen, oder ist das Mulm. Und wie sollte ich bei der
Entfernung dieser vorgehen.

Vielen Dank und Grüße 
Bio


----------



## Tinky (5. März 2014)

Hallo!
die habe/hatte ich auch. Denke das sind Pflanzenreste...abgestorbene Algen und anderer "Mulm".
Absaugen wird schwerfallen durch den Kies.
Ich habe einen Käscher mit gaaaaanz feinem Netz gekauft und rühre damit im teich etwas rum...vorsichtig, um die Steine nicht einzusammeln.
Auch wenn es nach *Sisyphusarbeit *aussieht - es klappt!
Habe eine Woche lang jeden Tag 15-20 Minuten da rumgefischt und den Kram ordendlich aufgewirbelt. nach Möglichkeit Richtung Punpe vom CS II oder Filter...jetzt ist das Zeug bei mir größtenteils raus.
Wichtig - der Käscher muss wirklich ein sehr enges netz haben. Bei mir klappt das mit einem € 5,00 Modell aus der Zoohandlung prima (Bambusstil und weißes Netz...ca. 1,5 meter lang)...habe noch einen Oase..auch angeblich feinmaschig - aber bei dem läuft die grüne Suppe durch die Poren.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## b**star (5. März 2014)

Hallo Tinky,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Diesen Käscher habe ich auch, und wollte damit auch so verfahren wie Du es beschrieben
hast. Wollte mich aber noch einmal vergewissern, dass es so richtig ist.


Gruß Bio


----------



## Tinky (5. März 2014)

Pass auf mit dem Teil - nimm nicht zuuu viel des Mulms auf und zieh den nicht ruckartig aus dem Teich.
Ich habe den mittlerweile schon 4 oder 5x neu gekauft. Meist reisst die Naht des Netzes. Einmal ist der Stil gebrochen.
Habe aber noch keinen "besseren" finden können, der auch wirklich diese kleinen Schwebeteilchen aufnehmen kann.


----------



## jolantha (5. März 2014)

Hallo Bio,
das ist genau der Grund, weshalb der Kies bei mir jetzt komplett wieder rauskommt. In meinem Teich liegt auch jede Menge Dreck in der Flachzone.
Um diese zu säubern, binde ich einfach immer eine Schmutzwasserpumpe an einen Besenstiel und schiebe diese langsam durch den Mulm.
Alles was aufwirbelt, wird direkt von der Pumpe angezogen. 
Das Schmutzwasser laß ich einfach durch einen Schlauch über den Rasen laufen.
wird er gleich gedüngt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. März 2014)

Auch ich habe aus diesem Grund keinen Kies mehr im Teich, schaut nur im ersten Jahr sauber aus!
Das mit der Schmutzwasserpumpe ist ne tolle Idee, hört sich so an als macht das auch noch Spaß


----------



## ChristianB (5. März 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus Mulm und viele Algen am Rand
 

 

Die Algen haben sich den Winter über leider gut gehalten.   Ich hatte bis zum letzten Frühjahr keine Algenprobleme.
Was ist nun anders?
Ein größerer Filter, mehr Planzen und trotzdem mehr Algen.  Der Fischbesatz ist bei mir mit 6 Fischen a´12 cm gering. Gefüttert wird selten.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass durch die gänderte Strömung der Mulm nicht mehr aus der Flachwasserzone gespült wird und sich somit Algen ausbreiten. Bis zum letzten Frühjahr hatte ich den Auslauf vom Druckfilter im Höhe der Wasserspiegels und somit eine gute Strömung an der Oberfläche.

Was meint Ihr?  Welche Rolle spielt eine gute Strömung in der Flachwasserzone?

Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## jolantha (9. März 2014)

bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Auch ich habe aus diesem Grund keinen Kies mehr im Teich, schaut nur im ersten Jahr sauber aus!
> Das mit der Schmutzwasserpumpe ist ne tolle Idee, hört sich so an als macht das auch noch Spaß



Wenn es richtig warm ist, dann macht es mehr Spaß , denn ------
da ich dabei sowieso meistens *auf *der Folie stehe, haut der Glitsch mir irgendwann ein Bein weg, und da ich keinen Spagat
kann, muß das Andere ja mit.
Prompt liege ich dann in voller Montur im Teich.
Gott sei Dank ist dann keiner dabei, ....zum Lachen


----------



## mitch (9. März 2014)

na hoffentlich hast du einen *Fehlerstromschutzschalter *in der Leitung _für die Pumpe, 230V sind nicht ganz ohne_


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2014)

Mitch,

genau das ist mein Fehler, da denke ich immer nie dran, ging ja schließlich die letzten 30 Jahre schon gut .
Bei mir laufen ja noch die Skimmerpumpe und die Bodenabsaugpumpe.
Ich vergesse immer, den Strom abzustellen. Ich habe einen FI-Schalter, aber der ist hinten im Schuppen.
Würde es etwas weniger gefährlich sein, wenn ich einen separaten Steckdosen-FI an der Steckdosenleiste am
Teich anbringen würde ??
Sowas hier : ???

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Personenschu...62?pt=Elektroversorgungen&hash=item232ae54e12


----------



## lollo (10. März 2014)

Hallo,

das im Link gezeigte Gerät hat weder das VDE oder GS Zeichen, auf solche Geräte solltest du zur eigenen Sicherheit verzichten. 
Wenn deine Anlage über einen FI-Schutzschalter schon abgesichert ist, brauchst du keinen zweiten einbauen.
Du solltest einfach mal von einem Fachmann die Anlage überprüfen lassen.


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2014)

Danke Mitch und Lollo,

hab jetzt mal alles kontrolliert, die Stromanlage am Teich hat einen eigenen Schutzschalter, und mein Tiefbrunnen
ist auch nochmal extra abgesichert. Bei meinem Brunnen fällt ab und zu mal der Schutzschalter, einfach so !
Irgendeinen Grund muß er ja haben, also werde ich den mal überprüfen lassen !


----------



## b**star (12. März 2014)

Hallo Forum,

danke noch einmal für die Tipps.
Ich habe aufgrund einer Fehlinformation im Baumarkt ein
Oase Biosmart Set 14000 für 199,00 bekommen und habe 
diesen nun seit dem Samstag laufen. Habe dann mit dem 
Käscher den ganzen Mulm und die Algen in Richtung Pumpe 
befördert. Nach zweimal Grobreinigung (Filterschwämme ausdrücken)
war der Schmutz soweit weg. Dann habe ich für zwei Tage die UV Lampe
eingeschaltet, und siehe da, das Wasser ist glasklar.

Grüße Bio


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. März 2014)

Morgen,
Hab' auch im Teich jeden Tag Fadenalgen und Mulm rausgeholt. Im Moment sieht's so aus.
Kann man das so lassen, die Seerosen in den Töpfen sehen ja noch ziemlich kärglich aus. Das Wasser ist aber sehr klar und sauber (dank Pumpe und Filter)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## baddie (13. März 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wenn es richtig warm ist, dann macht es mehr Spaß , denn ------
> da ich dabei sowieso meistens *auf *der Folie stehe, haut der Glitsch mir irgendwann ein Bein weg, und da ich keinen Spagat
> kann, muß das Andere ja mit.
> Prompt liege ich dann in voller Montur im Teich.
> Gott sei Dank ist dann keiner dabei, ....zum Lachen


 
Auch der Erwin sieht das 
So demnächst kannst auf Bildern (oder bei nem Kaffee ) sehen wo die , von dir gespendeten,  Steine gelandet sind 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Springmaus (13. März 2014)

Hallo, Jolantha

 kannst Du biite bei der nächsten Aktion Bilder machen lassen würde mich freuen


----------



## jolantha (13. März 2014)

baddie schrieb:


> Auch der Erwin sieht das
> So demnächst kannst auf Bildern (oder bei nem Kaffee ) sehen wo die , von dir gespendeten,  Steine gelandet sind
> 
> Gruß
> Dirk


Erst mal Bilder für Alle, bitte, und zum Kaffee komm ich dann vorbei, wenn es schön warm ist, okay ??

@ Springmaus
kann mich beim Reinrutschen leider nicht selbst fotografieren


----------



## baddie (13. März 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Erst mal Bilder für Alle, bitte, und zum Kaffee komm ich dann vorbei, wenn es schön warm ist, okay ??



Hi Anne, 
Bilder für alle ? Grmpf im Moment bin ich am Fundamente schachten und auf der Terasse liegt nen riesiger Erdhaufen. Sitzecke am Teich ? Auch das Pflaster weg und ein gröserer Erdhaufen . Nichts vorzeigbares oder etwas was einen ermutigt auch was zu machen.
Der Plan im Kopf exestiert aber bevor der optisch auch ansehnlich ist bedarf es Muskelschmalz...aber ich geb zu das ich Spass habe endlich mal wieder richtig zu "buckeln" . Leider ist es noch nicht lang genug hell damit ich auch richtig ranhauen könnte .
Hätte da übrigens noch 2-5 Orfen abzugeben. 
Was macht Dein Koi Nachwuchs ? Gut über den "Winter" gekommen?  
Winter ? Welcher Winter ???? 
oder besteht evtl. Interesse ?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2014)

Dirk,
so wie es aussieht, haben alle überlebt. 
Da ich dieses Jahr eine komplette Grundreinigung vor mir habe, kommen die Kinder dann auch alle raus ! 
Wer braucht welche ??? 
Einer meiner großen Koi trieb neulich tot im Wasser, und einer ist letzten Herbst gestorben. 
Jetzt sind es nur noch 10 !
Eventuell könnte ich ja dann 2 Orfen dazusetzen. 
Aber erst nach der Reinigung.


----------

